# Critique Newsletter



## Reed (Jan 5, 2005)

Hey All --
If you are a fan of movies or enjoy insightful movie reviews check out this newsletter -- its called Critique and is a publication from Ransom Fellowship -- http://www.ransomfellowship.org

Its done by a group of reformed Christians who are associated with Francis Schaeffer.... they are really into engaging the culture and trying to understand the culture in order to reach them more effectively with the gospel.

Check it out!


----------

